# Nintendo's New Releases



## SilentHopes (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, Nintendo just announced a whole bunch of new games. Post your thoughts.

Metroid: Other M
Disney Epic Mickey
Kirby's Epic Yarn
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
Golden Eye 007
Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Donkey Kong Country: Returns
Mario Sports Mix
Just Dance 2
Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of Starry Skies
3DS


----------



## Zachary (Jun 15, 2010)

New DK is going to be great!


----------



## Caleb (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, just wow.  I was absolutely amazed at the list of games and now have a reason to turn on my Wii and DS.


----------



## Numner (Jun 15, 2010)

Nothing touches me any except LoZ


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

They just owned the whole conference.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2010)

New DK and Kid Icarus is awesome. I also think a starfox 3DS is pretty much confirmed too =]


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

If Sony wants to win (Microsoft is NOT winning), they better have Jesus give everyone a PS4 and a bunch of games.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Love the fact that 2D sidescrollers are making a comeback... Zelda looks good in the gameplay trailers I'm watching (through Iwata Asks @ e3.nintendo.com), it seems like the communication problem they had was really bad.  Controls look great.  Art style is a fantastic blend of cel-shaded and Twilight Princess... Kid Icarus is game of the show so far... mostly because there were some parts that look like Sin and Punishment.


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2010)

Metroid: Other M
Golden Eye 007
Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Donkey Kong Country: Returns
3DS

All of these are confirmed buys for me


----------



## muffun (Jun 15, 2010)

For now at least, I seriously love Nintendo. Kid Icarus will be great. =D


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Zelda, Sports Mix, Goldeneye, Metroid, and DKC are the games I'm excited for. I'm on the fence about Kid Icarus.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm going to get flamed for this, but I didn't think that the new Zelda game looked that impressive......


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Well, Nintendo just announced a whole bunch of new games. Post your thoughts.
> 
> Metroid: Other M
> Disney Epic Mickey
> ...


Btw, you missed Wii Party.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

No love for Kirby's Epic Yarn? That is one of the games I'm most excited for.

Must haves for me:
Zelda
Donkey Kong
Kirby
Mickey
Kid Icarus


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm so going to buy these titles:

*Metroid: Other M*
*Kirby's Epic Yarn*(Finally after so many years!)
*Golden Sun: Dark Dawn*(Maybe.)
*Golden Eye 007*(I'm going to give this game a try after hearing so many good things about it.)
*Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*(I love every aspect of the game so far!)
*Kid Icarus: Uprising*(I absolutely love it!)
*Donkey Kong Country: Returns*(Good job Retro Studios!)
*Mario Sports Mix*
*3DS*(One of the coolest looking Nintendo Systems ever made!)


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2010)

I most likely won't buy anything but the new Professor Layton game.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 15, 2010)

Please tell me you forgot to add a new Pikmin =o


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Please tell me you forgot to add a new Pikmin =o


Pikmin 3 wasn't revealed.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't forget:
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## D1llon (Jun 15, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> d7crab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is there any hope for a new Pikmin =/


----------



## Zachary (Jun 15, 2010)

DK and Kirby are the best titles on that list.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 15, 2010)

I love DKC. Can't wait till the new one comes out


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo really outdid themselves this year.  I just knew they could do it.  

Oh hey, look, my wish for DKC4 came true!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2010)

So, the confirmed upcoming Nintendo games are...

Wii
Donkey Kong Country Returns
FlingSmash
Kirby's Epic Yarn
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Mario Sports Mix
Metroid: Other M
Pok


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 15, 2010)

I used too hate Nintendo now i love them again. Thanks 3DS


----------



## Trundle (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not actually too impressed about the Nintendo Wii list. :/
The Fire Emblem 2010 is obviously fake. 
Nothing much I'm interested in either.

MrEdit: Except for Zelda, that's cool.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2010)

I wish I still had a Wii to play those games on.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> They just owned the whole conference.


Agreed.
Especially with Skyward Sword and Kirby's Epic Yarn.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> So, the confirmed upcoming Nintendo games are...
> 
> Wii
> *Donkey Kong Country Returns*
> ...


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 15, 2010)

Heck yes, Kirby =D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Heck yes, Kirby =D


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KvULlC9c7xg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/KvULlC9c7xg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it man, glad they did an original 2D platformer instead of 3D.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make that 2.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/k-hjqWbBs1o'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/k-hjqWbBs1o' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the hand made look, I think it looks a lot better than photorealistic.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would've preferred seeing this game make it onto 3DS instead of Wii.  But hey, at least we're getting a sequel.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 15, 2010)

Want
Kirby's Epic Yarn
LoZ: SS
DKCR
KI: U
MSM
3DS


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 16, 2010)

More pictures.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














</div>
Yes, Paper Mario 3DS will be TBS style! In the first picture, looks like Mario has a Chain Chomp partner and the attack menu is spiced up a bit. In the second one, looks like there will be a giant Goomba enemy. In the third one, Mario jumps on a Goomba in some kind of Castle/Fortress. I suspect that this game will be a remake of the first Paper Mario, since that looks like the Koopa Bros. Fortress. In the top left shot of the last picture, looks like Mario almost got squished by a Whomp. In the top right shot, stupid Mario jumps on a Pokey. In the bottom left shot, Mario walks near a purple lake and there will be a Wiggler enemy. In the bottom right, Mario is walking in a forest. I love describing things.


----------



## Callie (Jun 16, 2010)

Is DK Country Returns supposed to be a remake or a new addition to the series?

I'm so excited! I can feel my wallet emptying all ready.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2010)

CherryTree said:
			
		

> Is DK Country Returns supposed to be a remake or a new addition to the series?
> 
> I'm so excited! I can feel my wallet emptying all ready.


New addition.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 16, 2010)

We're also getting a Kirby for the 3DS! Maybe it'll be similar to the Gamecube Kirby that was cancelled years ago--that's what I'm hoping for anyway.

Mario Sports won't interest me unless they bring in some of the RPG elements that Mario Golf/Tennis had on the Game Boy Color. That's what made those games worth while.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 16, 2010)

Metroid: Other M < On a good day, I'll get it.
Disney Epic Mickey < Day 1.
Kirby's Epic Yarn < Day 1.
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn < Not touching that *censored.2.0*.
Golden Eye 007 < On a good day, I'll get it.
Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword < Not touching that *censored.2.0*.
Kid Icarus: Uprising < Not touching that *censored.2.0*.
Donkey Kong Country: Returns < Day 1.
Mario Sports Mix < Not touching that *censored.2.0*.
Just Dance 2 < Not touching that *censored.2.0*.
Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of Starry Skies < On a good day, I'll get it.
3DS < Not touching that *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Metroid: Other M < On a good day, I'll get it.
> Disney Epic Mickey < Day 1.
> Kirby's Epic Yarn < Day 1.
> Golden Sun: Dark Dawn < Not touching that *censored.2.0*.
> ...


Lol I love how you go;
Not touching that *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> We're also getting a Kirby for the 3DS! Maybe it'll be similar to the Gamecube Kirby that was cancelled years ago--that's what I'm hoping for anyway.
> 
> Mario Sports won't interest me unless they bring in some of the RPG elements that Mario Golf/Tennis had on the Game Boy Color. That's what made those games worth while.


Um, where are you getting that from? There's no Kirby announced for the 3DS as far as I know...


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blind much?


> Metroid: Other M < On a good day, I'll get it.
> Disney Epic Mickey < Day 1.
> *Kirby's Epic Yarn* < Day 1.
> Golden Sun: Dark Dawn < Not touching that *censored.2.0*.
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deaf much? It's for Wii, not 3DS, lol.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

T_T I fail at failing to tell people they fail to fail...<small><small><small><small>paradox much =3</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owned.


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

I watched a video of Epic Yarn. Looked really good.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 19, 2010)

Metroid: Other M - No.
Disney Epic Mickey - No.
Kirby's Epic Yarn - No.
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn - No.
Golden Eye 007 - No.
Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword - No.
Kid Icarus: Uprising - No.
Donkey Kong Country: Returns -No.
Mario Sports Mix - Hm, sounds cool.
Just Dance 2 - No.
Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of Starry Skies - No.
3DS - Yes!


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol, Kirby's Epic Yarn is like Kirby meets LittleBig Planet


----------



## Horus (Jun 21, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* the topic, this is hilarious.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 21, 2010)

Paper mario Plezzz

Also Earthbound!! Plezzz


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Some of the games look really neat... but once again not a single new IP.  Bit frustrating.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Tye? 

How do you hear a topic?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 21, 2010)

Mickey's Epic Yarn
Nintendo's: Epic Kirby


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 21, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Some of the games look really neat... but once again not a single new IP.  Bit frustrating.


Steel Diver and FlingSmash are new. And Kid Icarus hasn't been around for nearly twenty years, so it may as well be new, too. =p

I'll never understand why people just _have_ to have new IPs. What's wrong with new installments to well established and widely loved franchises? Why can't new games from existing franchises satisfy people? Not only are you already familiar with it, but you know you'll like it if you're a fan of the franchise.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I posted in the other thread, _I was taking about Nintendo's E3 conference._ If he would have watched it, he would have _heard_ Reggie say that Kirby's Epic Yarn is for Wii, not 3DS.


----------



## Micah (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like a beastly line-up. I'm kinda bummed I missed the conference. I'll be picking up most of the announced Wii and 3DS games when they come out.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 22, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Looks like a beastly line-up. I'm kinda bummed I missed the conference. I'll be picking up most of the announced Wii and 3DS games when they come out.


You can watch Nintendo's E3 conference here if you want.


----------

